# DIRS GmbH: Warnung vor teuren Domain-Angeboten am Telefon



## sascha (7 Dezember 2010)

*DIRS GmbH: Warnung vor teuren Domain-Angeboten am Telefon*

Mit Telefonanrufen geht eine dubiose Firma namens DIRS GmbH derzeit auf Opferjagd. Bei den Anrufen wird versucht, arglose Menschen zum Anschluss eines teuren Domain-Vertrags zu bringen.

DIRS GmbH: Warnung vor teuren Domain-Angeboten am Telefon: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Niclas (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: DIRS GmbH: Warnung vor teuren Domain-Angeboten am Telefon*

Meldungen dazu gibt es seit einigen Monaten 
Anrufe zwecks Domain-Registrierung


> Der Anrufer sagte, er rufe von  international-registrieren.de  aus an
> (dahinter steckt die DIRS GmbH in Düsseldorf, wohinter ein B. G. steckt).


Im Impressum steht tatsächlich dieser Laden 
Zum ersten Mal wird hier darüber berichtet :
Deutsche IDR: Vorsicht vor telefonischen Domain-Angeboten! - IT und Entwicklung - Alexander Langer


> Kommentar von CvH am 31. Mai 2010 @ 21:21
> Es scheint ein neues Unternehmen mit dem gleichen Geschäftsgebahren zu geben:
> international-registrieren.de  ist die Domain. Dahinter steckt die DIRS GmbH in Düsseldorf
> (steht übrigens nicht im Telefonverzeichnis), Geschäfsführer B.  G.


In der Registrierung der Domain steht eine Telefonnummer,  die entweder gefakt oder "geheim"  ist..
Das letzte Update, vermutlich das Anmeldedatum ist 08.03.2010


----------

